# fred bear bows



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

My back-up bow, which would hardly be a back-up as I use it regularly is....

'09 Lights Out w/Black Riser & Skulz Camo Limbs 72#/29.5dl ll Sure-Loc Challenger Ultra 550 w/ Viper Scope (sometimes an Apex 4-pin) ll Ripcord CodeRed ll B-Stinger 8" w/ 11oz ll Alpine Soft Loc-Skulz Camo ll PSE Carbon Force Radial X-Weave STL Hunter 300's ll :darkbeer:


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*bear lights out*

cobalt blue, ripcord, cobra single up pin ,4x lens,GT 30x


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

I've owned 2 Fred Bear bows, epic xtreme and truth II. both of them were very good. My next one will be the Attack..


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

truth, gt xt hunters, 70#, 28", WB


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Just bought the Attack a couple weeks ago...Topped it off with a WB, TruGlo Micro-Brite 5pin, Full Metal Jacket 400g and G5 CS Montecs...One of the best overall bows I have shot...Bought this bow over all the other brands top end bows and saved money too!!


----------



## cpark (Jan 23, 2010)

*bear charge*

This is my first bow and wow smooth fairly quite and no hand shock at all. It's a 60-70# turned down to 62 to help work on my form and its shooting 253fps at 27 inches.


----------



## sketter (Mar 3, 2009)

*** DARK HORSE *** loving it ..........


----------



## agpilot1984 (Oct 21, 2009)

backup or as i call it my "rain bow " cuz it kills me to hunt with my 101st in the rain ...2008 fred bear element 70 lbs @ 29'' shooting easton back drafts ... got less than 400 bucks in the whole setup and shoots like a bow twice that in price !!!!


----------



## newjigger (Jul 27, 2009)

2007 Truth, 70 lbs, 28", 395 grain GT Expedition Hunters (with Wasp SST heads), Spott Hog Right On sight and QAD drop away rest. This is my first bow I've bought on my own and I absolutely love everything about it. Very smooth, no hand shock, easy to maneuver, quite...It's a great bow!


----------



## 3994555 (Apr 2, 2009)

shooting a 2007 Fred Bear Instinct, 29"@ 64Lbs. G5 expert rest, fuse axium stabilizer, extreme rt900 4 pin sight, 5 arrow treelimb quiver, Norway string tamer, scott shark release, vapor trail string/cables in flo orange and green, and Beman MFX [email protected]" tipped with g5 strikers/spitfires/or slick tricks all in 100 grain. not the fastest thing in the world(235fps or so) , but very comfortable and user friendly. keeping as my back up as soon as i equip my new Z7(as soon as it's paid off)


----------



## giantkillertate (Dec 6, 2007)

Truth 1 Dropzone, Matrix Guide series sights
Truth 2 Dropzone, Matrix Guide Series sights
Attack Drop Shot, Micro Alpha V-3


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Owned three!
Trx 32
Truth 1
Truth 2
All were great bows. Truth 1 was my favorite of the three.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

*08 Element*

28", 61lbs, Rip cord, Bucknasty strings, Trophy ridge matrix sight, Cabelas Stalker extreme arrows, S-Coil stab

It has been a great bow, 32" ata has been great from the ground and 20+ feet up. Wouldnt trade it for anything....well maybe the new attack!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

07 Bear element.452x strings,modified CJ dead nuts,Whisker cookie rest,Scoil XL/leeches/limbsavers,GT 55/75 hunter arrows,slick trick magnums broadheads.Kwikee 6 arrow,Truball tornado, an case.Under 500$ in all of it... Bow was only 200$ new:wink:


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Look down.... VVVV


----------



## shootthebunnies (Apr 23, 2010)

cpark said:


> This is my first bow and wow smooth fairly quite and no hand shock at all. It's a 60-70# turned down to 62 to help work on my form and its shooting 253fps at 27 inches.


What arrows are you shooting?


----------



## shootthebunnies (Apr 23, 2010)

My first bow is also a Bear Charge. I started off small, I didn't know how addicting this would be.

Attack is coming soon!

Love the Charge, best don't break your budget bow on the market!


----------



## shine (May 8, 2010)

Shooting the Bear Assault for six months now. Being a hunter safety instructor in my state, Bear sells us the bows at a discount and that gave me the incentive to try one. So, have to give them a big salute for supporting safe hunting!

Overall, this bow went WAY above my expectations. Its extremely quite - smooth draw - solid back wall. Yet, it is forgiving and gave me a nice accuracy gain. plus its light and compact. I shoot it with QAD Ultra Rest and a Trophy Ridge Micro Alpha site. While the bow has a short axle (actual is 31') the oversized cams make it effectively behave like a longer axle bow -- again, forgiving and accurate. The only down side is the super short limbs and big cams make the bow wobble for a few seconds when you draw (assuming you are an open hand shooter) - but that is not a big deal. Overall, it’s a fun bow to shoot and I like it better than some of the big name brands that are hot right now. If you want to buy a $500 bow new, off the rack -- I think you will get your moneys worth, and a lot more.


----------



## cjstahly (Jul 15, 2009)

*Bear Bows*

Primary:
Bear Attack 29/70 camo
Ripcord Code Red
Limbsaver Prism Elite Sight
S-Coil Stablizer
Trophy Ridge Crush Arrows / Blackhawk Vapor Pros
Rage 2 blade / ST razor tricks

Back up:
Bear Attack Shadow 29/70
Ripcord Code Red
Limbsaver Prism Elite Sight
S-Coil Stabilizer
Trophy Ridge Crush Arrows / Backhawk Vapor Pros
Rage 2blade, ST Razor Tricks

What can I say, I like what I like and am a creature of habit.


----------



## mtarcher_ss (Mar 25, 2010)

I have tried shooting the top of the line fred bear bows since the original truth came out. They have definitely stepped up there game the the Attack its an amazingly quick and smooth shooting bow.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

my Attack is on order but it will be fitted with a red dot scope , alpine stab, and either a QAD HD (from my other bow) or I have a new TRWB ..gold tip or xweave arrows (still thinking on which i want to build)


----------



## dipnet don (May 2, 2009)

07 element. great bow at a great price....:set1_applaud:


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

07 truth best bow i own...


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Have a truth I. Even though I have a carnivore and like it better I wouldnt hesitate for a min to recomend the truth. I still like shooting it and dont see myself getting rid of it any time soon.


----------

